# Silver from inquarting



## Tndavid (Oct 10, 2016)

Here is a portion of the silver I reclaimed. It's absolutely beautiful and I absolutely love science and the process!!


----------



## nickvc (Oct 10, 2016)

The silver from inquartation frequently if not always has a small amount of gold in it which is not a problem if you are using the silver for more refining, if not use a silver cell and get your gold back, also remember that any PGMs in your scrap will be carried by the silver which again are easily recovered by using a cell.


----------



## Tndavid (Oct 10, 2016)

nickvc said:


> The silver from inquartation frequently if not always has a small amount of gold in it which is not a problem if you are using the silver for more refining, if not use a silver cell and get your gold back, also remember that any PGMs in your scrap will be carried by the silver which again are easily recovered by using a cell.


Yeah Nick I plan on using it for more inquarting. I am not educated enough at the moment to take on a silver cell, but I will be eventually. Thanks for the tips tho..


----------



## Tndavid (Oct 10, 2016)

I just had to wash some and shot it just because of its pure beauty. Plus it will save me a little time when i do process more karat gold as I will already have my somewhat clean and somewhat pure silver.


----------

